# photoshop/imageReady question



## camphor (Oct 9, 2006)

hi,
I have designed an image, see below, they are all on separate layers, how do you link the phone image to an email address in either photoshop 7/CS or imageReady, I tried doing an image map but it just linked the whole image not just the phone

thanks


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

im not sure what your asking? but since you saved the image as jpeg. its not layered any more.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Use the *Slice tool* in Photoshop, then save the parts as separate images or a HTML page.


----------



## camphor (Oct 9, 2006)

koala,

I did use the slice tool but in the slice palette, I am not sure what to put in the URL as I want the phone image to link to an email address, I did do "mailto: [email protected] but that did not work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Use the slice tool to draw a box round the required area, then right click that area and click 'Edit Slice Options'.

Enter *mailto: [email protected]* in the URL box, and optional text in the Alt Tag box.










File > Save For Web > Save (jpeg)

Save as type: HTML and Images (*.html)
Settings: Default
Slices: All Slices

Then open the saved html in your browser, click the email area of the image and it should open your email program.



You can also use the Divide option to create equally spaced slices, and then edit each one to link to a different URL if required.


----------

